# Back to Audi!



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hello all,
After several years of driving Mk1 VWs as a daily driver, I am back behind the wheel of an Audi.
Recently bought an 88 5000 CDQ wagon with a slipped timing belt. In the past I have owned an 87 5000CSQ sedan as well as an 84 URQ.
I always came to the VW side of Vortex, and I am suprised that the Audi part of it is pretty quiet, are there other forums out there that are more popular? Anyone know any cool Audi sites or parts sites?
Thanks!


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Back to Audi! (rabbit83)*

Yeah, Audiworld Has been one of the biggest since forever... but most of the "bigboys" have moved on to http://www.motorgeek.com. Audiworld isn't what it used to be, but theres still a bunch of knowledgeable guys
If youre into tuning at all, Motorgeek is where to be. Its the 034efi support site. 
See ya 'round


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Back to Audi! (Twistedaudi)*

audifans.com
is the only one for me. I have 2 1991 audis, a 100 quattro and a 200 20v turbo quattro. In addition to the Bentley manuals, they are the best source of advice and tips. All from other owner/drivers; no motorgeeks.


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

*Audiworld.com*

Great forums here, very knowledgable people using the Type44 platform.


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Back to Audi! (gbssvcs)*

Respectfully, I wholeheartedly disagree. I can't comment on Audifans, never actually been on their forums. In truth, I never knew they had forums. Nevertheless, to say *whoever* is on there is the best source of information seems pretty hasty. 
The combined knowledge of guys like Javad, Eric (cuatro), Mikey (Toxcheap), Nate(Natrix), Wiz, and too many others seems pretty unfair to "poo-poo." 
You talking about the email lists, or forums? I'll have to check it out, see whats going on.
Well to each his own


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Back to Audi! (Twistedaudi)*

Yes, Audifans is a good source for parts and vehicles, but there are no forums there.. And I agree that Audiworld is a wealth of info, but the 'geek forums are on the edge of technology especially for tuning/modding the older cars, and it appears to be gaining steam... A lot of ppl moved from the World b/c it is so hard to get used to the column-style forums...
Motorgeek is the shizzle, some serious whp there too







...


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Back to Audi! (nuugen)*

Yeah, apparrently he was talking about the email lists. There's supposed to be some pretty knowledgeable guys on there, I take it Guess I never heard about it 'cause theres no 10VT "list" on there.
Either way, wherever you get you info is good, as long as its good.








Best of Luck everyone


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Back to Audi! (Twistedaudi)*

All the guys from motorgeek are also on Audifans. The e-mail list they monitor and participate on is the "quattro list" or q-list...


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Back to Audi! (Twistedaudi)*

Let me amend my message reply of last week. I used the reference to motorgeeks but should have used a term like gear heads. Please excuse the brain lapse; no slam was intended. 
Audifans is my preference because they have an archive history of all email messages, easily searched by doing a google search on domain audifains.com. To me, this is an immediate way to get information on a subject or problem related to the Audi quattro; especially the type 44s. If I don't find what I am looking for in the archives, an email message to the q-list (200/20v list) will produce an answer. Does it have a forum? No. For me, the forums are too time consuming.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Back to Audi! (gbssvcs)*

Let's just say that between all three of those sources, there is a plethora of useful info...Whatever we can't find, a quick post with a question will usually net you quick results to solve your issues or your curiosity!
(Cary in with the "Geneva" post LOL







)


----------



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Back to Audi! (rabbit83)*

I am a bit confused over the whole CD vs. CS naming.
My car is a 5000CD turbo quattro. Is there any real difference between it and a 5000CS turbo quattro? 
Only thing I can se that is different from my 87 5000CSTQ is that the seat inserts and door panels are covered in suede, not leather, and the nameplates are chrome lettering, not plastic, everything else looks the same!


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Back to Audi! (rabbit83)*

I had thought, (Probably incorrectly, lol) the the "CD" was Canadian.
I'm curious too, now.


----------



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Back to Audi! (Twistedaudi)*

Well other than it being Canadian!


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Back to Audi! (rabbit83)*

Yes, I believe the "CD" designation was for Canadian models, of which a few found their way south of the border...


----------

